# Firefox getting improved private browsing mode, no relaunch required



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

A major improvement to the way Firefox handles private browsing sessions has just landed in an experimental build. Its been a long, long time coming  the related Buzilla entry was submitted back in the winter of 2008! It wasnt possible to implement at the time, and development really only took off earlier this year. Now, its ready for testing and should arrive soon in the official Firefox Nightly branch.

Read More


----------

